# IH 674 Fuel Line Issue



## Casiat (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been about for a few years... My old 674 is doing fine. I managed a radiator and water pump change last year but was pleased I managed without needing any specific forum advice.

Can anyone please now help me identify this section of fuel line. It is on line on the fuel pipe running from the top of the injector pump.

It appears it should have a line connected to it which would of course stop the fuel that is now rapidly shooting out of it when the engine is running.

I've looked a pictures and videos of engines on line but can't see close enough to help. It is hidden away behind the 4 main lines. The best picture I have seen shows no lines going to it. I'm assumed it was a bleed valve but there is no open/close nut and why has it suddenly managed to open itself?

I've owned the tractor for nearly 20 years but just can't picture how it should be.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't quite see what that orange plastic piece is just in front of that valve. Could that piece have come unhooked from that valve? It might be the fuel return line.


----------



## Casiat (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt reply...apologies I uploaded the same photo twice. I've uploaded a wider angle I think the 'orange' but is the flash colouring it . It is the bracket for the main pipes it seems.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems to be a fuel shut off valve!?!
Where does that line continue to, from the injection pump?


----------



## Casiat (Jul 5, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Seems to be a fuel shut off valve!?!
> Where does that line continue to, from the injection pump?


It disappears under the cab... I think it then goes back into the balance pipes under the tank at the rear .


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The fitting is not a valve. It's a tee. Possibly for a rubber or plastic hose leading down from the injector return/overflow lines.


----------



## Casiat (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you all. My technical knowledge is really failing here.

I have a theory about a loose pipe as per Fedups suggestion but the attached photo doesn't convince me.

I have one pipe which appears loose but in the photo it appears just to be a breather...

It is the right length to fit on my valve/T but I'm not sure of its purpose. The area it comes from appears not to have any fuel in the area.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I can't make out much in the latest photo, but I'd be curious about the injector return line. How/where does it tie into the return line if the fitting in the earlier photos is not involved?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That T comes from the fuel return line on the injection pump.. NOW WHERE the missing lines is.?? How about a "Glow Plug" in the intake manifold.??
If its not causing a problem, slide a piece of hose over it & stick a small screw in the open end to block it off.. I'm sure the other end will show up..


----------



## Casiat (Jul 5, 2011)

Fedup said:


> I can't make out much in the latest photo, but I'd be curious about the injector return line. How/where does it tie into the return line if the fitting in the earlier photos is not involved?


Fedup...thank you. The previous photo was quite hi-res so if you zoom in you get a clear view.

I have attached another photo which is a 3 way junction. From the lower left is my return from the pump (via my problematic T). The 'soft' pipe from above is the run off from all 4 injectors and the right one is it disappearing behind the cab off I assume to the tank.


----------



## Casiat (Jul 5, 2011)

thepumpguysc said:


> That T comes from the fuel return line on the injection pump.. NOW WHERE the missing lines is.?? How about a "Glow Plug" in the intake manifold.??
> If its not causing a problem, slide a piece of hose over it & stick a small screw in the open end to block it off.. I'm sure the other end will show up..


PumpGuySC.... This has made me think. As you can see from pics there is an electrical connection to an item house in what could be described as a manifold. It also has a T with a small bit of loose and tatty pipe coming from it. 

Id discounted this as from the picture of the 574 I'd studied it appears to go nowhere so I assumed it was a breather or a balance pipe. 

Being a luddite I'm completely unaware of the potential for a glow plug here ... However I guess it is a good possibility... With any unused fuel returning back to the return system. 

If this is the case I'll need new pipe!!!

In the meantime are there any potential issues if I do block it off..?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It looks like we found it..
U have to find out if the "thermo-start" actually works.. Their downfall is, they stick "OPEN" & fuel runs thru them all the time.. putting fuel into the intake & making the tractor smoke HEAVILY.!!
They are ONLY supposed to open when activated w/ 12v.. by the key switch..


----------



## Casiat (Jul 5, 2011)

Pump Guy... Thanks again. 

Having had a look around for this starting method you are of course 100% right 

Several threads refer to the feed from the injector return.

I just need a new section of hose now as I'm content the system is working well. .. It has always started on the button in the 20 years I've owned it 

I'll update everyone once I've tried this. 

Thanks again... Learnt a great deal from this thread. 

Simon


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That is pretty LOW pressure, so a small rubber line will get I going..
BUT>> it was disconnected for a REASON.. Like I said in the above post.. the "glow Plug" is probably stuck open & dumping fuel into the intake..
& you'll have to find out WHERE its getting its power from.. its on the key switch somewhere.. either u turn it to the left.. or its between start & run..
You'll need a test-lite or multi-meter to check voltage..
Good luck..


----------



## Casiat (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is the offending article... A very old and soft section of pipe that had simply blown off ..


----------

